# Looking for tips keeping Demasoni



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

Iv read a bunch of horror stories about ppl keeping them. At the moment i have a group of 19 juvies in a 4 foot 90 gal i kept the rock work minimal so they don't have a bunch of territories to fight over, there is a big male zebra in there at the moment that seems to keep them inline for now . anything else i can do to increase my odds ? the stock list is

1 White socolofi 
3 Yellow fin acei 
2 Blue zebras 
19 Demasoni


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

If anything with mbuna, you want a ton of rockwork, not minimal. If you only have a couple of territories, then they'll all fight over those couple spots. If you have a bunch of territories, there'll be less aggression as they'll all be happy with their own spots. the most successful mbuna tanks seem to be the ones where the vast majority of the tank is taken up by a massive rock pile, which creates a large number of individual cave areas for them to live in


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

I have a 55 gallon Demasoni species tank with 3 males and 12 females; I started with 22 fish and was lucky to get a lot females. I have a lot of rock in the tank and each male has his own area. For the most part there is minimal fighting, although there is a lot of aggressive behavior. Sometimes they get along well and other times not so well. Oddly enough, the 7 males I removed are together in a 40 gallon breeder and get along quite nicely all things considered; they were a real headache in the 55 before I got them their own tank. Personally, I would remove the other fish, Demasoni tend to not play well with other, and often times each other as well. In a 90 you could house a lot of Demasoni, but I would not go with more than 3 or 4 males just to be safe, and a lot of females


----------

